# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi Tech 1 Simplify 3D Startup Script

## KludgeGuru

In Simplify 3D when you select the Flashforge Creator Pro profile the default startup script creates a blob of plastic on the right side of the build platform.  If you replace the starting scripts with these it will extrude a line of plastic along the front of the build platform to make sure the extruder is properly primed.

This script was buried in the massive Qidi Tech thread, I thought it would be easier to reference if we made it its own thread.
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post83647


Paste this under the Left Extruder startup script


```
; **** Qidi Tech Left Extruder start.gcode ****
M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-75 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder1_temperature] T1 ; Heat left extruder
M133 T1 ; Stabilize left extruder temperature
G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-65 F9000 ; Move to front left corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X90 Y-65 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X100 Y-65 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X110 Y-65 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z1 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; zero extruders
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)
; **** end of start.gcode ****
```


Paste this under the Right Extruder startup script


```
; **** Qidi Tech Right Extruder start.gcode ****
M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T0 ; Load right extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-75 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder0_temperature] T0 ; Heat right extruder
M133 T0 ; Stabilize extruder temperature
G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vref
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
G1 X100 Y-70 F9000 ; Move to front right corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X-90 Y-70 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X-100 Y-70 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X-110 Y-70 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z0.5 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)
; **** end of start.gcode ****
```

Paste this under the Both Extruder startup script


```
; **** Qidi Tech Both Extruders start.gcode ****
M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T0 ; Load right extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-75 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate 
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder0_temperature] T0 ; Heat right extruder
M104 S[extruder1_temperature] T1 ; Heat left extruder
M133 T0 ; Stabilize right extruder temperature
M133 T1 ; Stabilize left extruder temperature
G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
G1 X100 Y-70 F9000 ; Move to front right corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X-90 Y-70 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X-100 Y-70 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X-110 Y-70 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z0.5 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-65 F9000 ; Move to front left corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X90 Y-65 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X100 Y-65 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X110 Y-65 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z1 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)
; **** end of start.gcode ****
```

----------


## KludgeGuru

I just updated the scripts to change the default VRefs to 80 instead of 127.

Changed this line:



> G130 X127 Y127 Z40 A127 B127 ; Default stepper Vrefs


To This:



> G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs


Feel free to experiment with the values.  Recommended values are between 60-80.  By lowering these values you decrease the power to the stepper motor which helps with heat and may make your steppers last longer.  If you lower the values too low the steppers will start to skip.  For more info see discussion starting here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post88762

Alternatively you could change the VREFs in the EEPROM using Replicator G and remove the lines from the scripts altogether.

----------


## JSensebe

This would be a good thing to put in the QIDI group as well. It's also useful for people who haven't shelled out for Simplify, as G-code is G-code (for the most part).

----------


## JSensebe

I've modified these for Slic3r, if anyone's interested.

----------


## DaveB

I've noticed that when I am printing with a single extruder, the unused extruder still gets very warm.   Perhaps a change to the GCode scripts would be appropriate?  The changes I suggest are shown below.  Any reasons not to do this?

For the Left Extruder:
Change From - G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs
Change To - G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A05 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs with unused Right extruder at idle

For the Right Extruder:
Change From - G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B80 ; Default stepper Vrefs
Change To - G130 X80 Y80 Z40 A80 B05 ; Default stepper Vrefs with unused Left extruder at idle

No changes are needed within the Both Extruders script

----------


## marcnaz

FYI the latest Simplify3d update (June 2016 ver 3.1.0) includes a profile for the Qidi Tech 1 in it's printer model choices. I haven't compared all the settings to the ones listed in this thread, but it seems to work well for me.

----------


## Talon 3D

Someone had noted some stringing compared to previous manual settings. Did you have any stringing? 
I'm on the fence about getting S3D. The more I read the more I think it is the way to go. 





> FYI the latest Simplify3d update (June 2016 ver 3.1.0) includes a profile for the Qidi Tech 1 in it's printer model choices. I haven't compared all the settings to the ones listed in this thread, but it seems to work well for me.

----------


## Athruz

I know this is not the exact printer but I am looking for this same information for the QIDI X-ONE to be used in Cura. Any help would be appreciated - trying to get a head start on the setup just ordered this printer today from Amazon.

----------


## Athruz

Hello all- new here to the forum and just bought a QIDI X-One. I'm looking for some direction here please. So I hate the stock software that the X1 came with and want to use Cura (2.3.1) which I am accustomed to. I'm looking to get the proper info set up in Cura for the best prints. I can't seem to find any post pertaining to this printer. I know Simplify 3D supports this printer but really did not want to spend 150$ on software. Any help would be appreciated....

John

----------


## Athruz

Or if anyone have Simplify 3D I would love to see the setting it has for this printer so I can use Cura which I as used to... Thanks you all.

----------


## sygyzy

Hi, I am using a QIDI Tech Dual. Recently, I started noticing this weird issue that has stopped me from being able to print anything. I slice in Simplify3D and upload the gcode to Octoprint. The first thing my printer is supposed to do is move the build plate to the top and the head to the start position. For no reason, the head has started moving painfully slowly, to the point where I have to cancel the job because I don't want to wait for it. I have tried different models and even upgraded to the latest build of Simplfy3D. This happened in the last version as well. I have tried jogging the build plate and the head in X, Y, and there are no issues with speeds at all. The belt isn't broken as far as I can tell and the steppers work fine in jog position.


Can anyone see any issues? I have not touched my configuration for years and it's always worked. Thank you.



```
; **** Replicator 2X start.gcode ****M73 P0 ; Enable build progress
G162 X Y F3000 ; Home XY maximum
G161 Z F1200 ; Home Z minimum
G92 Z-5 ; Set Z to -5
G1 Z0 ; Move Z to 0
G161 Z F100 ; Home Z slowly
M132 X Y Z A B ; Recall home offsets
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-110 Y-75 Z30 F9000 ; Move to wait position off table
G130 X20 Y20 Z20 A20 B20 ; Lower stepper Vrefs while heating
M126 S[fan_speed_pwm] ; Set fan speed
M140 S[bed0_temperature] T0 ; Heat buildplate
M134 T0 ; Stabilize bed temperature
M104 S[extruder1_temperature] T1 ; Heat left extruder
M133 T1 ; Stabilize left extruder temperature
G130 X127 Y127 Z40 A127 B127 ; Default stepper Vrefs
G92 A0 B0 ; Zero extruders
M135 T1 ; Load left extruder offsets
G1 X-100 Y-65 F9000 ; Move to front left corner of bed
G1 Z0.3 F6000 ; Move down to purge
G1 X90 Y-65 E24 F2000 ; Extrude a line of filament across the front edge of the bed
G1 X100 Y-65 F180 ; Wait for ooze
G1 X110 Y-65 F5000 ; Fast wipe
G1 Z1 F100 ; Lift
G92 A0 B0 ; zero extruders
M73 P1 ;@body (notify GPX body has started)

; **** end of start.gcode ****
```

----------


## curious aardvark

is it definitely using gcode ? 
if it was using x3g files then I'd recommend switching to flashprint.

The first thing I would do is load the s3d profile for replicator dual and tell it to use gcode insted of x3g (check that first). 

Can't see anything odd in your startup code. But the s3d rep dual profile tends to work well on ALL the replicator clones. Usually better than the machine specific ones.

----------


## sygyzy

Hi, thanks for your help. I realized I made a mistake. Simplify3D creates two output files after slicing - gcode and x3g. When I load the gcode into Octoprint I have the issue. When I load x3g into the QIDI 3D Printer, it works fine. The printer doesn't seem to accept gcode from the SD card and Octoprint doesn't seem to accept x3g. How can I fix Octoprint to either take x3g or print properly with my gcode?

----------


## curious aardvark

the printer uses x3g files - so just ignore the gcode. 

Try using flashprint instead of simplify3d - I find it works much better on my rep clone printer. Particularly for dual prints, which I've never managed to get s3d to do properly.

No idea what octoprint does, just use the sd card :-)

----------

